# Kleiner Dirtparc !!!



## Bapho (28. September 2003)

Ihr Frankfurter kennt doch bestimmt auch Maintal oder ? da wohn ich nämlich und hier gibts auch nen paar leutz die sich zusammengeschlossen haben ! Wir haben ne Runde Fläche im Wald ist sogar schon etwas vorgebaut weil dort früher schonma  3 Schanzen (  ) und nen Paar Trials wahren! Jetzt haben wir uns gedacht wir wollen das wieder aufbauen ! Der Northshore trial soll ziemlich lang und verkreuzt sein das es auch spass macht  Wer Intresse hat sich ma mit uns zu treffen oder auch  vielleicht auch mithelfen wollen sollen sich gerne bei mir per PN melden! Der Parc ist genauergesagt in Maintal Bischofsheim im Wald !


----------



## *JO* (11. Oktober 2003)

hat einer von euch en Poisen Taxin ?
*g dann sorry wenn ich den immer feddisch mache wenn ich mitm Rennrad da dürch fahre *gg
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

jo also wenn ihr uns helft zu buddeln *g dann helfen wir euch bestimmt auch  Gugg doch mal in den thread *neue Dirt/Freeride Strecke in Frankfurt
mfg JO


----------

